# anyone know where i can get this steering wheel



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

not a clue but id say its one off due to the acrylic sick shit though..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost+Oct 27 2009, 05:04 PM~15483351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

I want one


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

cant remember the website but try acrylic fantasies they might be able to take care of u...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

a guy on lil said he got them in japan


----------



## dggndtchs (Nov 18, 2005)

I got one of those. A guy on the jalopyjournal.com sold them. His screen name was low springs. He brought 12 back from Japan and they were sold in a week. Mine is clear and i love that bitch.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 27 2009, 04:04 PM~15483351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2009, 06:22 PM~15484803
> *X2
> 
> I want one
> *


x3


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dggndtchs_@Nov 24 2009, 11:43 AM~15766295
> *I got one of those. A guy on the jalopyjournal.com sold them. His screen name was low springs. He brought 12 back from Japan and they were sold in a week. Mine is clear and i love that bitch.
> *


POST PICS OF IT


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i remember those wheels were everywhere when i lived in japan, i wish i'd bought some now and brought them back


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 28 2009, 09:32 PM~15808781
> *i remember those wheels were everywhere when i lived in japan, i wish i'd bought some now and brought them back
> *


get your ass back there and pic some up! also bring back some sideways p*ssy for me.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 30 2009, 06:24 PM~15824624
> *get your ass back there and pic some up!  also bring back some sideways p*ssy for me.
> *


ill get right on that.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

I seen those at the pulga


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Those were for sale on the HAMB about 3 years ago. If I remember correctly dude had blue, purple, clear, and smoked charcoal color. They were dope. Homeboy sold out of them a loooooooong time ago.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

im willing to pay a good price if anyone can find one


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

sick ass wheel!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

c'mon people. someone's gotta have one! Willing to pay $150. maybe higher...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

okay. i found out they are from a company called VIP. I found one website out of singapore that had one, but it was only a blog where the guy was asking you to send money for one.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

If you find them let me know I've wanted one forever but can't find them.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I looked through about 20 pages of steering wheels on ebay's japan website. Didnt find one :-(


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

my brother knows a couple who couch surf out that way so I put them on the hunt. I'll let you know if anything pans out.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

no luck yet. been searching on ebay and yahoo's japanese sites for 
ステアリングホイール


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Reminds me of the search for the felix hats


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

no luck yet?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

im giving it another 2 weeks. if i can't find anything by then i will make my own. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 27 2009, 05:04 PM~15483351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same guy


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## dggndtchs (Nov 18, 2005)

give this a try http://www.nissansilvia.com...amp;#entry5067895 . sorry it took so long to find it!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dggndtchs_@Dec 17 2009, 02:53 PM~16010888
> *give this a try    http://www.nissansilvia.com...amp;#entry5067895 . sorry it took so long to find it!
> *


that's not a real link.


----------



## dggndtchs (Nov 18, 2005)

ok try this. http://www.vivagarage.com.au/universal/universal.html


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dggndtchs_@Dec 18 2009, 09:26 AM~16018870
> *ok try this. http://www.vivagarage.com.au/universal/universal.html
> *


 :0 Thank you SO Much! I've been looking for that for a long time. I really appreciate it man!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 18 2009, 12:09 PM~16019640
> *:0 Thank you SO Much!  I've been looking for that for a long time.  I really appreciate it man!
> *


i dont see the steering wheels on there anywhere :dunno:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Just bought one. Was about $200, but is worth it. Takes about 2 weeks to get stuff from Australia. I buy a lot from there...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 19 2009, 10:39 AM~16028366
> *Just bought one.  Was about $200, but is worth it.  Takes about 2 weeks to get stuff from Australia.  I buy a lot from there...
> *


post up a link


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.vivagarage.com.au/universal/universal.html


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2009, 12:37 PM~16028754
> *http://www.vivagarage.com.au/universal/universal.html
> *


i still dont see where the steering wheels are on that website :|


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 22 2009, 06:29 PM~16061237
> *i still dont see where the steering wheels are on that website :|
> *


You just have to let it completely load and it will say steering wheel on the left side at the bottom of the column.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

got one I am going to have made. Ill disclose all info when its done. no clear though.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

mine shipped yesterday


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

no blue left from that place, im outta luck!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 27 2009, 03:04 PM~15483351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


THATS ONE OF A KIND :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 23 2009, 09:56 PM~16072890
> *no blue left from that place, im outta luck!
> *


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

i must have got the last one . :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 24 2009, 07:39 PM~16081780
> *i must have got the last one .  :biggrin:
> *


if u decice u dont like it, let me know lol


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 24 2009, 06:33 PM~16082122
> *if u decice u dont like it, let me know lol
> *


fuck that, if he doesnt like it im right south of him LOL, ill get it off him or trade him for it


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

My homie stray52 on here has one brand new blue maybe for the right price he would let it go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

OK its official I am having one custom made with out the clear. I will post it up when I get it. The homie gets down on custom work.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 26 2009, 09:11 PM~16097546
> *My homie stray52 on here has one brand new blue maybe for the right price he would let it go
> *


Aw shit. Miguel should hold onto it.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 27 2009, 12:12 AM~16098790
> *OK its official I am having one custom made with out the clear. I will post it up when I get it. The homie gets down on custom work.
> *


I got a price quote on one, but getting it custom made + having someone I know do the acrylic work was well over double the cost of what I bought the wheel for. I'll be interested to see if when its done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 30 2009, 08:01 AM~16131730
> *I got a price quote on one, but getting it custom made + having someone I know do the acrylic work was well over double the cost of what I bought the wheel for.  I'll be interested to see if when its done.
> *


a little over 400. This includes some of the best craftmanship you can find. pics when its done. I would say a month before I have it in my hand. about 2/3 weeks before I will have pics


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

got it yesterday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 1 2010, 07:41 PM~16156125
> *got it yesterday
> *


pics?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 05:01 PM~16216750
> *pics?
> *


its not installed yet. I need to buy a grant to momo adapter. I ran out of money. Just bought a pioneer avic z3.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

PICS YET?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

i saw one made by grant for 100 bucks at pompona


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

any idea how large the diamater of this wheel is ?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

tight wheel red ghost


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 27 2010, 10:58 AM~16427946
> *any idea how large the diamater of this wheel is ?
> *


13"


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

after looking at steering wheel after wheel ....
this one is realley super unique.

wonder if we could get a regular chrome chain wheel dipped in this acrylic stuff and get results as good as theese guys are - cause this wheel is lookin tremendus. would realley pop on blue or white interior


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 4 2009, 07:58 AM~15868423
> *I looked through about 20 pages of steering wheels on ebay's japan website.  Didnt find one :-(
> *


try this http://www.google.com/products?q=chain+ste...ved=0CBUQzAMwAA

i typed it in google though


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Feb 7 2010, 04:05 PM~16541025
> *try this http://www.google.com/products?q=chain+ste...ved=0CBUQzAMwAA
> 
> i typed it in google though
> *


its not a chain steering wheel though. I already got the steering wheel.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

installed. Interior is still a work in progress.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

this topic comin back up again

still watin on this wheel to show up at my house someday


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Aug 17 2010, 08:51 PM~18336432
> *this topic comin back up again
> 
> still watin on this wheel to show up at my house someday
> *


jesus how long ago did you order it?


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

installed. Interior is still a work in progress.


----------

